
Sources: Vegas Downtown Project entrepreneur Matt Berman has died - juneyham
http://pando.com/2014/05/22/sources-vegas-downtown-project-entrepreneur-matt-berman-has-died/
======
juneyham
"If officially confirmed, Berman’s death would make him the third Downtown
Project figure to have died suddenly in the last 18 months, following the
deaths of Ecomom’s Jody Sherman in 2013 and Downtown Project employee Ovik
Banerjee earlier this year. Sherman and Banerjee‘s deaths were both ruled
suicides."

